# caffé macchiato



## jacquesvd

Y-a-t'il un nom spécifique en français pour 'un caffè macchiato' qui n'est pas la même chose qu'un "lait russe" ? Merci.


----------



## Piero.G

caffè macchiato: café crème


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> caffè macchiato: café crème


 Accidenti, questo non lo sapevo  !


----------



## Piero.G

Voilà!

Te lo offro volentieri


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, lo bevo di cuore . Scherzi a parte, anche "café crème" non si usa molto in Belgio.


----------



## itka

Io, non conosco "le lait russe"... Ma vi propongo questo sito che riassume tutti i tipi di caffè italiani con le loro spiegazioni e traduzioni in francese.

Mi accorgo che manca il "noisette" o "café noisette" : piccolo café con qualche cucchiaino di latte. Dal gusto non vi diro' niente : io, il caffè, lo oddio !


----------



## jacquesvd

itka said:


> Io, non conosco "le lait russe"... Ma vi propongo questo sito che riassume tutti i tipi di caffè italiani con le loro spiegazioni e traduzioni in francese.
> 
> Mi accorgo che manca il "noisette" o "café noisette" : piccolo café con qualche cucchiaino di latte. Dal gusto non vi diro' niente : io, il caffè, lo oddio !


 
Grazie mille/Mille fois merci à tous.
Le lait russe est une boisson moitié café/moitié lait, quelque fois même avec un peu plus de lait qu'il n'y ait de café.


----------



## Piero.G

C'est quoi un Espresso, Ristretto, Corretto, Café Crème ou Macchiato? http://www.kaffeezentrale.ch/f/dictionnaire/detail.cfm?ID=DB4E56B7-A32D-483F-A633F994C1674AC8


Anche in questo link è assente il "noisette" di cui riporto:
- Le café noisette est un espresso avec juste un petit peu de mousse de lait sur le dessus.

Mi sono accorto che oramai si può ordinare direttamente un "caffè macchiato" 

Comunque le definizioni e le ricette sono mutevoli.



jacquesvd said:


> Grazie mille/Mille fois merci à tous.
> Le lait russe est une boisson moitié café/moitié lait, quelque fois même avec un peu plus de lait qu'il n'y ait de café.


 
Caffelatte

Café au lait


----------



## matoupaschat

jacquesvd said:


> Grazie mille/Mille fois merci à tous.
> Le lait russe est une boisson moitié café/moitié lait, quelque fois même avec un peu plus de lait qu'il n'y ait de café.


Quando ero bambino, il "lait russe" era latte quasi bollente passato sul caffè. Adesso i baristi lo fanno con un espresso molto ristretto più latte caldo. E le mamme con caffè solubile e latte.



Piero.G said:


> Mi sono accorto che oramai si può ordinare direttamente un "caffè macchiato"


 Proprio così!
Una dritta, Piero, per non farti bacchettare dal Moderatore (il nostro però è molto comprensivo - CIAO, Brian!). Invece di rispondere separatamente a due messaggi, ne puoi riprendere alcuni contemporaneamente premendo sul tasto con le virgolette , quello a destra di "Quote" in fondo ad ogni messaggio, per i primi che desideri citare e sul tasto "Quote" per l'ultimo. Questo perché si deve riverire ed osannare il Regolamento .


----------



## lucio_75

in realtà il caffè macchiato è il café noisette (o noisette al femminile), mentre il nostro cappuccino è il café crème. Il cappuccino francese è ancora un'altra cosa, in quanto il latte viene scaldato in una maniera particolare fino a ottenerne una crema molto soffice, quasi schiumosa, sul quale viene poi spruzzato un po di cacao in polvere.

ciauz


----------



## Piero.G

Il cappuccino italiano (cappuccio) è un espresso su tazza grande con aggiunto il latte caldo.

Il "café crème" è chiamato così perché, appunto, ci si aggiunge della _créme_: panna liquida, _à volonté_.


Sul *macchiato* ci sono più varianti, le 2 principali sono:

- il macchiato freddo presenta una semplicissima aggiunta di latte a temperatura ambiente o fresco, solitamente intero poiché più cremoso, la cui quantità è variabile ma sempre modesta

- il macchiato caldo al caffè viene aggiunta quasi tutta schiuma di latte piuttosto che latte liquido. In questo caso va bene Café noisette.


----------



## curiosone

Il "capuccino" americana (Starbucks, per intenderci) è una specie di café crème (con panna montata e cannella (!).  Invece se vuoi ordinare un vero capuccino, bisogna chiedere un "café au lait."  Non so cosa bisogna ordinare, se vuoi un vero café au lait 

[...]
Note de la modératrice : la question a été déplacée pour créer un fil ici.


----------

